# [Solved] How to set PII 955BE Vcore voltage in bios



## StrYker_BLACK_E (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi,
My mobo is Asus M4A785TD-V-Evo and I want to set the cpuVcore voltage to 1.35v/1.36v but I'm confused in the bios options to set it manually.

Please help.

My Bios options are-
Advanced menu/
JumperFree config/
CPU ratio & voltage/
options:
1.procy freq multiplier
2.CPU OverVoltage
3.VDDNB OverVoltage
4.hyper transport config.


----------



## topgear (Jun 11, 2011)

what's the value of *CPU OverVoltage* ? looks like it's the cpu vcore volt setting for your cpu in the bios - bring down to 1.35v/1.36v.

BTW, before doing this it would be better if you can post a cpu-z screenshot, your cpus idle and load temps. Use cpu-z and HWmonitor to get this infos.


----------



## StrYker_BLACK_E (Jun 11, 2011)

topgear said:


> what's the value of *CPU OverVoltage* ? looks like it's the cpu vcore volt setting for your cpu in the bios - bring down to 1.35v/1.36v.
> 
> BTW, before doing this it would be better if you can post a cpu-z screenshot, your cpus idle and load temps. Use cpu-z and HWmonitor to get this infos.



I was able to set the values with help from a friend.
But at idle the vcore value changes from 1.36v to 1.38v, and at load it goes up to 1.42v even after manual set to 1.36v.Do you think somethings wrong with my mobo? 

and my cpu idle & full load temps(prime95)are 31/42.


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2011)

do you have the latest version of the bios for your mobo ?? Try updating your bios to the latest version first.

Load temp of 42C is very good - nothing to worry about it.

what app you have used to test idle and load cpu volts and tmps ? Run orthos cpu test for 1 hour - it will display the results in some pictures ( around 6 ) - upload them.


----------



## StrYker_BLACK_E (Jun 12, 2011)

Problem solved.

Updating bios to latest version did the job.
I updated my bios to latest version(2105) and stressed the cpu with Prime95 for about 2hrs hour today.

Using HWmonitor, idle temp was 32/44 at load while
cpuVcore value remained at 1.36v throughout the test.

And as requested here is my cpu-z screenshot-
CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Thanks topgear for your help.


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2011)

^^ that's great


----------

